
Thousands of UK Students Skipped Class to Protest Climate Change - ghosthamlet
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j57jkg/thousands-of-uk-students-skipped-class-to-protest-climate-change
======
entity345
This campaign, which is taking place in several countries, has to be one of
the most idiotic I've seen recently.

Stay in school, study hard, make a difference.

You won't achieve anything by hurting yourself and your parents who pay for
your education.

~~~
viraptor
> Additionally, campaigners want the curriculum reformed to address climate
> change as an educational priority, alongside a request to include youth
> voices in policy-making and lower the voting age to 16.

This is one way to make a difference. And a few days won't really hurt them in
any meaningful way.

~~~
entity345
Children in some countries still have no access to education, and here some
people are in awe that children skip school for nothing.

This is a bad joke.

If they want to be taken seriously they should protest outside school hours,
that'd show their grit and motivation, instead of wasting the good fortune
they have to be in school in the first place.

~~~
viraptor
Those other children are irrelevant here. It's a "finish your dinner, the are
children starving in Africa" type non sequitur.

If they went outside of school hours, they could be easily ignored. Now we're
taking about them, because they did something more.

